# What seat is this?



## falconer (Sep 28, 2020)

Was lucky to pick this bike yesterday. It has wrong seat I believe and stem. Im sure someone can help me and tell me what bike this seat is for. Thanks in advance


----------



## GTs58 (Sep 28, 2020)

Hard to find color on a Schwinn 7000 Mesinger. Usually they are black.

The #7000 saddle was an option for many years beginning in the 50's.


----------



## Oilit (Sep 28, 2020)

I think the last year Black Phantom (1959) may have used that seat.


			Account Suspended


----------



## GTs58 (Sep 28, 2020)

Time to cash in! Then get the Black one for your bike. 









						Sold - 1959 Green Schwinn Phantom | Archive (sold)
					

1959 Schwinn Phantom.  This is a real nice bike with real nice chrome and exceptional S2 wheels. The paint is very glossy but has the normal scratches. The tank is not the original tank but the color match is perfect. The chrome on the tank is real nice. Inside the tank is real nice. The seat is...




					thecabe.com


----------



## falconer (Sep 28, 2020)

Thank you everyone for your responses. So it could be the original seat? Not a bad buy for 100 bucks!


----------



## GTs58 (Sep 28, 2020)

falconer said:


> Thank you everyone for your responses. So it could be the original seat? Not a bad buy for 100 bucks!




If it was original to your bike it most likely would've been in black. Lots of the first made Heavy Duti's had the 7000, in black, and I don't think the brown was an option. Only seen those on the 59 Phantom but I suppose a few could have been sold over the Dealers counter.


----------



## rollfaster (Sep 29, 2020)

That’s a really nice Speedster. I’d try and find an equally nice red/white S seat for it. Then I’d sell the   tan 7000. Somebody’s looking for that I’m sure.


----------



## rollfaster (Sep 29, 2020)

Looks like the bike was owned by a really tall rider!


----------



## falconer (Sep 29, 2020)

Thanks for the info. Is that stem a Schwinn part or aftermarket? I am going to replace it. I will look for a red and white seat. When i find it, I will sell the tan 7000


----------



## rollfaster (Sep 29, 2020)

Not sure on the stem, might be from a postwar Cycletruck. Or aftermarket maybe. What year is your speedster? My 61 has the one year only stem.


----------



## falconer (Sep 29, 2020)

Serial # B024523


----------



## falconer (Sep 29, 2020)

Mine has the larger badge


----------



## Oilit (Sep 30, 2020)

falconer said:


> Serial # B024523



So February 1960 by the serial.


----------



## GTs58 (Sep 30, 2020)

Oilit said:


> So February 1960 by the serial.




Hmmmm, interesting. Think Schwinn was using up the brown left overs from 59 when the orders came up for bike with the 7000 option? Only $2.25 extra.  lol


----------



## MEKANIXFIX (Oct 2, 2020)

falconer said:


> Was lucky to pick this bike yesterday. It has wrong seat I believe and stem. Im sure someone can help me and tell me what bike this seat is for. Thanks in advance
> 
> View attachment 1274790
> 
> ...



That bike have a nice paint color & condition! If do you replace the added parts you will have a nice Schwinn! The CT stem it's a repo China not a prewar model, the tan seat #7000 (also must common in black)belongs more to the balloon bikes, the others features can be ordered at the dealers! Looks like a basketball player was his owner before! The good news replace the parts and enjoy your ride*!*


----------

